# cannot get into windows 3.1



## casper lawrence (Mar 10, 2002)

Hi again.
I have just got another older computer and have loaded the
OS as follows: Dos 6, and Windows 3.1.
But I cannot get into Windows after I get to the C:\> prompt.
and type in Win.
The message that comes up is as follows:
missing HIMEM.SYS;
make sure that the file is in your windows directory and that its
location is correctly specified in your config.sys file

This is what shows up after the computer starts up:

bad or missing c:\windows\himem.sys error in config.sys line 4
bad or missing c:\windows\smartdrive.exe error in config.sys line 5 
c:\>c:\windows\smartdrv.exe bad command or file name

when I type the following to see whats in the config.sys
like this:
c:\>edit c:\config.sys
bad command or file name

I tried to re-install a dos 6 I have but it said this can only be
installed on a computer that does not yet have dos on it.

I thought about downloading the dos on my laptop Windows 98
but not sure that would do.

I tried to use the Quickrestore from my other computer but
it said it can only be done with Compaq computers, this one is
an IBM.
Oh, and I tried to type in format c:\ as suggested in the Dos 6
book, but up came the message "bad command or file name".

I think that my Dos is not fully loaded or something, because
I cannot even get "msd" "help" or "defrag" etc. ?

If I could just wipe it clean??

Please help, THANKYOU

Casper


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

________________________________________________
HIMEM.SYS, SMARTDRV.EXE and EDIT.COM should
all be in the C:\DOS directory. You will have to either
change the path in the config.sys lines to C:\DOS or
copy the files to the Windows directory like this:

*copy c:\dos\himem.sys c:\windows*
Press ENTER.

*copy c:\dos\smartdrv.exe c:\windows*
Press ENTER.

You also need this line in your AUTOEXEC.BAT file:

SET PATH=C:;C:\DOS;C:\WINDOWS

You can run EDIT from the DOS directory (if the path
isn't set) like this:

*c:\dos\edit c:\autoexec.bat * (or whatever file
you wish to edit).
Press Enter.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## casper lawrence (Mar 10, 2002)

well I did all these things, but could not copy the second item
into windows, it said "file not found". I accessed edit config
and autoexec as suggested, and did insert info, saved, quit
restarted, but no go. still same problem. nothing has changed.
I did notice that I could do at the c: prompt , CD DOS, and I
would get : C:\DOS then I would type in dir/w and press enter
and I could see what is there, I did see the "HIMEM.SYS" in
there, but did not see it in the windows system when I looked.


----------



## casper lawrence (Mar 10, 2002)

Ok there is more.
I checked the windows dir and it does have himem.sys, but
when I checked the dos dir I could not find smartdrv.exe at all.
So it cannot be loaded to windows cause its not there.
I tried to reload dos, but it will not let me when it detects an earlier version.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

______________________________________________
If I remember correctly you can use the last
(or next to last) diskette of the DOS installation
set as a boot disk. Put it in the floppy, reboot,
and see if it boots to an A prompt.

If it does, you should be able to run *format c:*
(press ENTER) then re-install DOS and Windows 3x.

Otherwise, I'd make a utility boot disk, reboot
with it, then type *format c:* (press ENTER) and
re-install DOS and Windows 3x.

To make a bare bones utility boot disk:

1. Put a blank diskette in the floppy drive.
2. Type *sys c: a:* and press ENTER.
3. Type *copy c:\dos\format.com a:* and
press ENTER.
4. Type *copy c:\dos\fdisk.exe a:* and
press ENTER.
5. Type *copy c:\dos\scandisk.exe a:* and
press ENTER.
6. Type *copy c:\dos\edit.* a:* and
press ENTER.
7. Type *copy c:\autoexec.bat a:* and
press ENTER.
8. Type *copy c:\config.sys a:* and
press ENTER.

You should also edit the floppy AUTOEXEC.BAT
path to: SET PATH=A:;C:;C:\DOS;C:WINDOWS

Note: The autoexec.bat and config.sys on the
floppy will probably give several errors if you
reboot with the floppy after formatting the
C: drive, because none of the files will be there.
You should be using the DOS installation disk
by then anyway (if not, just ignore the errors).

Cheers, Mac


----------



## casper lawrence (Mar 10, 2002)

When I start computer the screen goes to the c: prompt. If I
type in: format c:, it says "bad command or file name", if I go
to the a: drive, and type in the same thing, format c: it also says
"bad command or file name", if I when in a:, type in: sys c:\ a:,
it will also say "bad command or file name"


----------



## casper lawrence (Mar 10, 2002)

This is now whats happening.
I am able to get to the prompts etc, but not able to do format c:,
so at the c:> prompt, I typed in: dos, and I got the prompt to
say: c:>dos:>, and from there I was able to execute the command
to format the c: drive. I did so, then I put in the setup disks for
dos6, and what happened was what happened in the first place,
that I could only load the first disk, of the 3. as I put in disk 2, it
would not recognize the disk, and said put in disk 2. What I remember I did last time, was to just quit setup, and then to install windows, and when installing windows I got to a part
that said: setup cannot find or update your system files on drive a:, if you started your system from a floppy disk, be sure to
remove the write-protection from your system startup (boot) disk.
then insert the disk into drive a: and choose retry. to copy system
files to your windows directory, choose cancel.

So I did cancel, (I did not know how to remove the "write-protection" ??, and I continued with the setup of windows 3.1.

I now know why I could not get "help" from dos, at the c: prompt,
all that stuff never got on the computer, also a lot of other dos
info.

But now I was able to somewhat start afresh.

I remember what I did that started it all. I downloaded the dos
stuff from my windows 98 laptop, and thought I could somehow
install that on the old computer, but it must have screwed it up
someway, hence all the trouble.

I am back now to where I first started. The older computer is
working with windows 3.1, and only the first disk of dos6.

So how do I get the full dos into the computer???
Do I have to put in the dos6 disk #2 into computer go to the a:
drive and transfer each file one by one???
Or is there a way to transfer all info at once?
Say through windows backup?
would that work? Remember a lot of the files are not expanded?


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

_______________________________________________
It sounds like your #2 diskette is bad (or partially so).

If you managed to get the EXPAND.EXE file on your
computer (it may be in your DOS and/or Windows
directory), you can attempt to expand the files from
the other DOS diskettes like this:

*expand a: c:\dos*

On the bad diskette, you can try them one at a time
(if you can read the diskette at all). For example:

*expand a:\smartdrv.ex_ c:\dos*

Also, if you find EXPAND.EXE (using DIR /S /P, etc.)
and it's not in your local path, you can run it by
typing its' full pathname. For example:

*c:\windows\system\expand a: c:\dos*

BTW, you might also want to add C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM
to the path line in the autoexec.bat file:

SET PATH=C:\DOS;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM;C:

Cheers, Mac


----------



## casper lawrence (Mar 10, 2002)

Hi,
I'm not physically at the computer until sometime tomorrow,
but I do remember trying to do just that, "expand etc".
What I could do was to be able to see into the contents of each
of the two other disks, #2 and #3. even though they do not
"install", from #2 onward, I can still see whats inside.
I did notice that the "expand.exe" command WAS included with
disk #1, hence it was loaded into computer. And using my old
MS Dos 6 instuction manual, I tried to do the expand, but had
trouble, it said something like "could not find directory or file or
something like that", (I'm not at the computer so I cannot look
and see exactly, but will tell you tomorrow). I'm not sure if I
first have to make new directories in the "destination", or what,
so I stopped for the moment. Will try some of your suggestions
tomorrow.
Thankyou
Casper


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

________________________________________________
BTW, I corrected a typo in my last post.
I had omitted a backslash in this line:

*expand a:\smartdrv.ex_ c:\dos *

Cheers, Mac


----------



## casper lawrence (Mar 10, 2002)

well I installed a version of MS DOS6 "UPGRADE", and it
took care of all the Dos problems. I had trouble finding
the version, but did so.
Now my problem is to get the Windows 3.1 to recognize
the CD ROM that is installed. 
I have the driver from the MFG, loaded on a floppy,
but when I go to windows setup to load a driver
and it asks to browse and I select a:, I do not seem
to be able to get any further?
So how do I get the driver in there?
Thanks,
Casper


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

You'll need to load the drivers from CONFIG.SYS,
and MSCDEX from the AUTOEXEC.BAT file. Copy the
CD driver to your hard drive, then add lines similiar
to these:


```
rem -- Add this line to CONFIG.SYS. It should be the path
rem -- to your driver, followed by "/D:" and a name that will
rem -- correspond to MSCDEX in your AUTOEXEC.BAT file.
  DEVICEHIGH=C:\DRIVERS\MTMCDAI.SYS /D:MSCD00

rem -- Add this line to AUTOEXEC.BAT.
  LH C:\DOS\MSCDEX.EXE /D:MSCD00 /M:30 /E /L:N
```
Using DEVICEHIGH= and LH keeps more of the lower
memory free. If these give errors, use DEVICE=
and omit LH.

The settings above are what I use, you can look
up MSCDEX in the DOS help file if you want to know
more about them. Let us know how it goes.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## casper lawrence (Mar 10, 2002)

*****************************************************
* for ATAPI CD-ROM drive *
*****************************************************

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////
/// ///
/// Documentation for DeviceDriver ///
/// ///
/// Made date: 09/01/98 ///
/// ///
/// Copyright (C) 1995-1998 ///
/// Matsu****a-Kotobuki Electronics ///
/// Industries Ltd. All rights reserved. ///
/// Documentation by Device Driver Development ///
/// ///
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Supported drive: 
<ATAPI Interface CD-ROM>
CR-572 ( 2x speed, tray loading type)
CR-574 ( 4x speed, tray loading type)
CR-581-J/B ( 4x speed, tray loading type)
CR-581-M ( 4x speed, tray loading type)
CR-582-xx ( 6x speed, tray loading type)
CR-583-xx ( 8x speed, tray loading type)
CR-584-xx (12x speed, tray loading type)
CR-585-xx (24x speed, tray loading type)
LK-MC579BP ( 2x speed, tray loading type)
LK-MC684B(P) ( 4x speed, tray loading type)
LK-MC688B(P) ( 8x speed, tray loading type)

*******************************************************************************
(A)	PC DOS and MS-DOS installation program
(also supported for Windows 3.1 / Windows For Workgroups 3.11)
*******************************************************************************

1. Installer file name :

INSTALL.EXE (common file for installation)
INSTALL.DAT (installation data file for CD-ROM)

2. For Booting Up Installer :

Please type the followings from the DOS prompt:
'A:'[return] or 'B:'[return]
'INSTALL' [return]

*******************************************************************************
(B) PC DOS and MS-DOS device driver (support)
(also supported for Windows 3.1 / Windows For Workgroups 3.11)
*******************************************************************************

1. Device Driver name:

ATAPIMGR.SYS :
ASPI Manager under DOS(using ATAPI I/F)
SR_ASPI.SYS :
for DOS/Windows3.1/WFW3.11
WDCTRL.386 :
for 32bitDiskAccess=ON on Windows3.1

!!! CAUTION !!!
You cannot use WDCTRL.386, when you use 32bitFileAccess=ON in WFW3.11.
Please change 32bitFileAccess=ON to 32bitFileAccess=OFF.

!!! CAUTION !!!
ATAPIMGR.SYS : MKE ATAPI Manager

Please use ATAPIMGR.SYS, if you use our ATAPI I/F CD-ROM device drivers.
for example,
Combination of ATAPIMGR.SYS and SR_ASPI.SYS are for ATAPI I/F CD-ROM

2. Driver Options:

[ATAPIMGR.SYS : in CONFIG.SYS]

*[/P:xxx,yy] ---> ATAPI base I/O Port Address(hex) option
---> Interrupt number option(IRQ=10,11,12,14,15)
ex.)DEVICE=ATAPIMGR.SYS /P:170,15
xxx==1F0, 170, 1E8 or 168
Primary connection: xxx=1F0
Secondary connection: xxx=170
Tertiary connection: xxx=1E8(Sound Blaster IDE)
Quaternary connection: xxx=168(Sound Blaster IDE)
[x] is default value
Primary connection: yy=[14],10,11,12 or 15
Secondary connection: yy=[15],10,11,12 or 14
Tertiary connection: yy=[10],11,12,14 or 15
Quaternary connection: yy=[10],11,12,14 or 15

*[/W:nn]	---> Waiting value option for I/O port Data In/Output.
When PC read data from CD-ROM drive, Driver insert waiting
value in every read cycle.
If you are using PC that do not support IOCHRDY, please set
this waiting value.
ex.)DEVICE=ATAPIMGR.SYS /W:5
nn==0, 1, 2, ... 99

*[/NDR] ---> No reset to CD-ROM Drive at boot configuration.
This option make it invalid that Device Driver resets CD-ROM
drive at boot sequence(in CONFIG.SYS).
ex.)DEVICE=ATAPIMGR.SYS /NDR

*[/NRS] ---> No issue Request Sense Command when drive returns CheckCondition Command
Use this option to let application or device driver of each
drive issue RequestSense command.
ex.)DEVICE=ATAPIMGR.SYS /NRS

*[/C:n] ---> calculate CycleTime between PC's IDE port and
Drive. Cycle Time is as follows:
PIO Mode 0:	600ns(wasted time to read 1-byte data out of IDE port)
PIO Mode 1:	384ns(wasted time to read 1-byte data out of IDE port)
PIO Mode 2:	240ns(wasted time to read 1-byte data out of IDE port)
PIO Mode 3:	150ns(wasted time to read 1-byte data out of IDE port)
ex.)DEVICE=ATAPIMGR.SYS /C:2
n==0, 1, 2, 3(	0 is PrimaryMaster,	1 is PrimarySlave
2 is SecondaryMaster,	3 is SecondarySlave)

*[/T:n] ---> Set up Timeout value of drive's signal checking.
You can set up Timeout value of Drive's DRQ/BUSY/DRDY bit check.
In case of n=1, Timeout value is one second.Default value is 30
(30 seconds).

*[/LUN] ---> Supported to set LUN number is zero(0) to ASPI I/F
Supported for PD drive.(Default is not supported)

* : You can omit this option.

[SR_ASPI.SYS : in CONFIG.SYS]

[/D:xxxxxxx] ---> Device name option parameter. This option is
Mandatory. Therefore you should set this option.
 ex.)DEVICE=SR_ASPI.SYS /D:MSCD000

*[/Q] ---> Non stop option
Non stop(no message <A>bort, <R>etry) in initializing driver.
ex.)DEVICE=SR_ASPI.SYS /D:MSCD000 /Q

*[/E] ---> (Available) error correction
This option error correction available for CD-G application,
without error correction function.
ex.)DEVICE=SR_ASPI.SYS /D:MSCD000 /E

*[/B] ---> No reset to CD/DVD-ROM Drive at boot configuration
This option makes it invalid that Device Driver resets CD/DVD-ROM
drive at boot sequence(in CONFIG.SYS).
ex.)DEVICE=SR_ASPI.SYS /D:MSCD000 /B

*[/C35] ---> Vendor Name No Check.
This option make drive connection possibel even if 
inquiry command returns vendor name but "MAT****A".
But we cannot warrant when you connect to the drives but "MAT****A"s'.
ex.)DEVICE=SR_ASPI.SYS /D:MSCD000 /C35

* : You can omit this option.

[DRVEX.SYS : in CONFIG.SYS]

Hi, I hope this works, I copied the read-a-me part of the
information on the A: drive disk. It has also on it the name of
the driver I believe. The Mfg is:Matsu****a-Kotobuki Elec. and
it is from my Compaq computer, and I am putting it into an IBM.

If you could just write down exactly the lines I should include
in the Autoexec, and the Config, as they should exactly be,
and do they have to be listed FIRST? or anywhere or last?
in the Auto and Config???
And I then should be able to get the CD-Rom to work in
Windows 3.1, hence I can install Windows 95 CD.
Thanks,
Casper

[/D:xxxxxxx] ---> Device name opti
This device name needs correspondence with the device name of
MSCDEX.EXE or DRVEX.SYS.
ex.)DEVICE=DRVEX.SYS /D:MSCD000

* : You can omit this option.

Trademarks and Copyrights:
PC DOS is a registered trademark
of International Business Machines Corporation.
MS-DOS, MS Windows and CD-ROM Extensions are trademarks
or registered trademarks of Microsoft corporation.
All other product/brand names are trademarks or registered trademarks
of their respective companies.




----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

______________________________________________________
Well, if I knew all ya wanted to do was install Win95,
we coulda prolly been thru about 3 days ago...

First, find this file on the floppy:

SR_ASPI.SYS

Then copy it to the C: drive

copy a:\sr_aspi.sys c:
(Use the full path if it's in a directory on the floppy.
Example: copy a:\drivers\sr_aspi.sys c: )


Add this line to the CONFIG.SYS file:

DEVICEHIGH=C:\SR_ASPI.SYS /D:MSCD00


Add this line to the AUTOEXEC.BAT file:

LH C:\DOS\MSCDEX.EXE /D:MSCD00 /M:30 /E /L:N

Reboot and see what happens.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## casper lawrence (Mar 10, 2002)

did it all and its still not happening


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

________________________________________________
OK, is the CDROM an IDE or did its' ribbon cable
plug into the soundcard (or another card) on
the Compaq (the wide cable, not the small one
for sound)?. If it used another card, you'll have
to have that on this computer as well.

If it's an IDE, is it cabled together with the hard
drive? Was it cabled together on the Compaq?
There may need to be jumper settings changed
on both the hard drive and the CDROM, depending
on how it was on the Compaq, and how it is now.

Also, are you getting any error messages now?
If so, what are they? Does the system show to
detect the CDROM at startup?

Cheers, Mac


----------



## casper lawrence (Mar 10, 2002)

This is getting very complicated. And I'm having LOTS of
trouble, and it seems to be with trying to use the CD-ROM.
I do not know if the CD is an IDE?? But I think it is.
It was connected to a "power board"? this board was flat
on the bottom of the Compaq, from there you could attach
all the other "cards" etc, AND the "motherboard" itself also
attaches to it.
On that power board there are 3 places to insert the following:
IDE CONN #1, H/D+CD-ROM IDE CONN #2, and FLOPPY.
So the CDROM and H/D both connect with the same ribbon.
On the IBM I am now using, it is the same, one ribbon connects
both to the motherboard.
The cdrom getts power as it lights up.

NOW, about "any messages"?, well go figure this out.
I would start up and after it says starting ms dos,
smart drive double buffering manager installed
atapi device manager version 2.04.000
atapi device can not be found
atapi device manager was not installed
etc
I would then REBOOT, and this would show up.

starting ms dos
device name=mscd000
dvd/cd-rom device driver is not installed
c:\>c:\dos\smartdrv.exe/L
id 1:mat****acd-rom cr-574 1.05 dvd/cdrom device (removable)
atapi device manager WAS installed
smartdrv double buffering manager NOT INSTALLED
etc.
It appears that the whole commands at start up SWITCH
on between installed and not installed as I reboot each time???

Never saw anything like that yet?

I then formatted the whole hard drive c: again and started to
introduce DOS again, but one again I am having the same
problem with the second dos disk.
So I am going back to earlier suggestions and I will copy
each item on the second and final dos disks to the dos directory
so that dos in PROPERLY installed before putting Windows 3.1
in.
It is the only way to be sure that the problem may not be there.
etc. I am sure it is the reason the computer does not see
windows 3.1., after that it will see windows.
Then I'll try to do the cdrom stuff again


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

________________________________________________
Well, this is gettin' kinda weird....

Did the current computer have a CDROM to start
with? If it didn't, or if it was on a separate cable,
the jumpers may still be wrong. I'd check them
anyway.

There are little jumpers on pins at the rear of
the CDROM and the hard drive, and should have
a simple diagram showing which is SINGLE,
MASTER or SLAVE (some may only have MASTER
and SLAVE).

If both the CDROM and the hard drive are on the
same ribbon cable, then the jumper must be set
to "MASTER" on the hard drive, and "SLAVE" on
the CDROM.

Occasionally, the hard drive MUST be connected
to the very end of the cable, with the CDROM in
the center connector (especially on older
computers).

If these are all set correctly, then I'm running
out of ideas. I'd guess that either the CDROM
or hard drive (or both) are possibly failing, or
that for some reason the CDROM isn't gonna
work on this motherboard.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## ZachBenj (Jul 6, 2001)

When the system is starting up it should say 'Starting MS-DOS'. When it says this hit F8. This will ask a question do you wish to load device= c:\???? Y or N. Hit Y on each question(question per line in config.sys and autoexec.bat) See if there are any error messages when drivers are loaded.


----------

